# Hey girls, which polisher do you have?



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm thinking of buying one but i don't know whether to get a DA or a rotary (I wouldn't use the rotary without being taught).

What do the girls have around here? :thumb:


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a DA just now but I have been thinking on moving to a rotary.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

get the 3M one...nice and light, great to use...even for a girl like me!

:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> get the 3M one...nice and light, great to use...even for a girl like me!
> 
> :thumb:


:lol:

Have a look at the Rupes rotary that Maxolen are offering at a great price HERE. :thumb:

Under the skin it's virtually identical to the 3M machine. 

I have one and can thoroughly recommend it! 

Alan W


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thought it was asking girls but saying some are ignoring the question id get a Das6 but if you go rotary i would not waste your money on a 3M when you can get a Silverline for £50 instead of £210 for the 3M. :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

bero1306 said:


> Thought it was asking girls but saying some are ignoring the question id get a Das6 but if you go rotary i would not waste your money on a 3M when you can get a Silverline for £50 instead of £210 for the 3M. :thumb:


for a girl....I would think the silverline would get very heavy,very quickly...

3m is one of the lightest (as well as one of the best IMO) on the market....which I though would be better for a lady...

don't get me wrong, the silverline I had was great, but, and in no way is the money a waste for the 3m machine......

:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

CYC ep800?? Only 2kg and quite small form factor.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

My mate has both and the 3M is better but not £150.00 better. But i would buy neither and get a DAS6. :thumb:


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

SarahAnn said:


> I'm thinking of buying one but i don't know whether to get a DA or a rotary (I wouldn't use the rotary without being taught).
> 
> What do the girls have around here? :thumb:


How much are you going to be using it?

The DA is the most universal tool, you can do everything from wetsanding, compounding and polishing to applying sealants etc.

And the learning curve is no where as steep as with a rotary.

I would recommend you to get a DAS-6 Pro, e.g. Clean Your Car are doing fine kit-options.

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Is there any difference between the das-6 and das-6 pro.

I know the pro has a more powerful motor, but really would that make a difference between the two, plus whats better.

Having a more powerful motor, i assume the rotations will spin faster, hence a faster correction, am i right.


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

No, the speed would remain the same, the more powerful motor on the pro means that it won't bog down as easily


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

ok, thats great for the reply back, so its better to really go for the pro version.

Thanks for giving me the answer, have a great week.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks chaps. I will only be using it on our cars and i know you can't do it often so it won't get used much to be honest. I just wondered which were best for girls as i'm not a big muscleman like some of you on here 

I blame Steve at Wath. He has given me the de-swirling bug :buffer:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

SarahAnn said:


> Thanks chaps. I will only be using it on our cars and i know you can't do it often so it won't get used much to be honest. I just wondered which were best for girls as i'm not a big muscleman like some of you on here


If you're not going to be using it too often then just get a DAS 6 Pro, it's a very good machine for the money. :thumb: A DA can also be used to apply glazes, waxes and sealants so perhaps it's the more useable choice. 

Alan W


----------



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)

hi SarahAnn,i have a das6 pro and a cyc ep 800 .i'm thinging off doing a detailing day at the jec notts region early spring ,if you want to wait to buy one ,you can try both,

or your welcome to pop in any time for a try:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

had a kestrel rotary, heavy! Love my Chicago rotary, very light!

and buff daddy is lighter than the G220

and Im a girl


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> for a girl....I would think the silverline would get very heavy,very quickly...
> 
> 3m is one of the lightest (as well as one of the best IMO) on the market....which I though would be better for a lady...
> 
> ...


Totally agree, i upgraded from silverline to 3m and have never looked back such as massive difference in use,


----------



## cm3 (May 4, 2011)

I bought a rotary, was a bit worried as being a novice with machine polishing so I returned it and bought a DAS6 Kestral - price wise rotary was £55 with loads of pads the das6 was £70 with backing plate and a black pad (arrived this morning) both from evilbay

C


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

tbh i would only recommend a rotary because i dont like the vibration of a DA tbh i would go and try some machines out before buying any esp if you cannot decide between DA and rotary. 

i have a chicago, but looked seriously at the 3m the form factor of both machines is bang on easy to use for extended periods. If i only have one gripe with the chicago i find it overheats sometimes with the gearbox cover on so have put some holes in the top near the back of the cover to stop it doing that...i hate using handles 

very rarely causes a fuss tbh


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Some really useful info here. Thanks for taking the time to reply :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

For me, the big advantage of a rotary over a DA is the rotary is much quieter and the lack of vibration means my hands do not become numb after half an hour


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Borrow the da6 I lent steve sarah see how you get on with it im not botherd how long you have it or steve


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

lowejackson said:


> For me, the big advantage of a rotary over a DA is the rotary is much quieter and the lack of vibration means my hands do not become numb after half an hour


Have you tried a DAS 6 Pro? I was very pleasently surprised by the lack of vibration compared with the regular DAS 6 machine, PC, UDM etc.

I know you have problems with your hands but it might be worth trying to borrow one to see if the reduced vibration is bearable or not.

Alan W


----------



## pi quattro (May 6, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Is there any difference between the das-6 and das-6 pro.
> 
> I know the pro has a more powerful motor, but really would that make a difference between the two, plus whats better.
> 
> Having a more powerful motor, i assume the rotations will spin faster, hence a faster correction, am i right.


I think the pro motor has more torque. It means it doesn't bog down so much when you apply pressure.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I use the DAS 6. It's the only one I have used so can't compare to anything else but I've found it easy to use. I got a scrap panel to practice on before I let myself lose on our cars to find out what it was capable of and importantly how much pressure you need to apply to get the results. For a wee woman like me, it's really easy to use.


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

I haven't used DAS6-Pro version and I have actually heard that it is a good machine. Personally I wouldn't even consider buying the regular DAS6. I don't mean to offend anyone, but I think it is rubbish. It doesn´ t seem to have any power at all.

I would consider buying a rotary. Just use low-cut polishes, a very soft backing plate, soft low-cut pads and low revs. You'll be fine. 
I am a man, and even though I'm not small, I thought the Makita (for example) was simply too heavy. I now have a Metabo, but I understand if you don't want to buy such an expensive machine. There is actually no need to if you won't use it that much.

Something like 3M or EP800 will surely be fine.

P.S. Remember to enjoy the process! :buffer:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Would a ep800 be fine for a first user, a person that as never machine polished before, plus i guess you need a paint gauge to measure the paint.

Its quite expensive.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I jumped into a rotary first off, no paint gauge either, you have to be a complete moron to burn through.


----------



## bstp (Aug 9, 2011)

I've been using the DeWalt rotary for years, but lately, i've been using it mainly for finishing. For compounding, ive been using my das6pro da with megs mf pads for the past couple months. Even though in my experience , it could take a geological time frame to correct hard mercedes paints (an order for a couple of surbuf pads to hopefuly aleviate this problem is under way), it gives me alot less mess to worry about afterwards. The only problem ive had with the das6pro is the poor quality power cord, ive managed to damage it twice in a few short months ive had it. Thinkin about replacing it with a more durable one.

Regards,

BSTP


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone.
I bought a 3m rotary from a DW'r last night (after a few glasses of wine  )

I'm going to chat with Steve at Wath tomorrow about which pads and polishes i need but i will practice first and probably won't dare do my new car until i'm under supervision


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Have you tried a DAS 6 Pro? I was very pleasently surprised by the lack of vibration compared with the regular DAS 6 machine, PC, UDM etc.
> 
> I know you have problems with your hands but it might be worth trying to borrow one to see if the reduced vibration is bearable or not.
> 
> Alan W


Alan, I will search around for anyone with a DAS 6 Pro who lives near me.



SarahAnn said:


> Thanks everyone....I'm going to chat with Steve at Wath tomorrow about which pads and polishes i need but i will practice first and probably won't dare do my new car until i'm under supervision


Have you seen the Dave KG clips with Allie 



 and


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I hadnt seen the clips. Thanks for posting, i will have a look :thumb:


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Good luck with your new machine, and remember to post pics when you start doing your work!

If I would have the chance to give one advice:
Don't aim for 100% correction.
Start by learning how to do some correction without damaging the paint or leaving holograms. Just make the paint look a bit better.


----------

